# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Problems with pm'ing and avatar.

## Oakleys

I am un able to receive private messages. 


I believe the post count is 25 or 50. Any way I can get this fixed? 


Also how do I put up a avatar.

----------


## PT

obviously you got the avatar working but in order to pm you need to click on the activation link that was sent to your email by this site

----------


## Oakleys

> obviously you got the avatar working but in order to pm you need to click on the activation link that was sent to your email by this site


Thanks PT.

I cannot find the email..

----------


## Oakleys

*Note* It seems to be working now. 

Thank you guys.

----------

